# Training in the Philippines



## baronv (Mar 13, 2003)

Has anyone here actually learned or trained Kali/Escrima/Arnis in the Philippines? When I was there late last year I couldn't find any training areas where it was taught. I ended up practicing at a Tae Kwon Do school instead.


----------



## John J (Mar 13, 2003)

The majority of FMA training in Metro Manila or outskirts is very informal. I believe the backyard sessions in the the provinces are still big for Pekiti-Tirsia and Balintawak while some train at Luneta Park. I believe you can catch  GM Mena of Doblete Ropillon, Master Telebangco and a host of Ilustrisimo players such as Roberto Morales and Pedro Reyes and some Tapado players too.  There is a small percentage that teach in a club/school setting from Bakbakan to GM Tony Diego in Chinatown, the Yaw-Yan Temples, Modern Arnis, Arnis Lanada & Lightining Scientific. As you probably already know, a trip to Cebu is a must for any Doce Pares enthusiast.  

The last time I was in the Philippines was in 1995. IMO..."basics" is the focus there for any style because "advanced" techniques are nothing but basics perfected!

John J
BAKBAKAN International
www.bakbakan.com


----------



## Black Grass (Mar 13, 2003)

John is absolutely right about  the 'basics'. When I went to the Phil. back in 97 I had already had a few years of experience.  However, a lot of my training concentratd on cleaning up my basics.

At the time I was a bit of a prodigyat drills, fancy techniques and disarms. However, I did realize how bad my stroke was until I got there.  When I came back I realize how bad so many people in NA were.

Vince


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 13, 2003)

There seems to be a number of teachers in Negros Occidental.  Before I went home to the Philippines to visit a few years ago, I asked if anybody knew any teachers on the Inayan Eskrima Digest listserv.  It's a pretty good resource (I haven't been reading it for a few years though):  http://www.martialartsresource.com/filipino/filipino.htm

I got a few numbers.  I ended up training briefly (2.5 days) with Grandmaster Nene Tortal.  He happened to be in Manila at the time.  An amazing experience.  I probably would have gotten a lot more out of it if I had prior experience in Pekita/Dekita Tirsia, and more FMA experience in general.  He seemed pleasantly surprised that I didn't have any TKD or Karate training.


----------



## pesilat (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *There seems to be a number of teachers in Negros Occidental.  Before I went home to the Philippines to visit a few years ago, I asked if anybody knew any teachers on the Inayan Eskrima Digest listserv.  It's a pretty good resource (I haven't been reading it for a few years though):  http://www.martialartsresource.com/filipino/filipino.htm
> 
> I got a few numbers.  I ended up training briefly (2.5 days) with Grandmaster Nene Tortal.  He happened to be in Manila at the time.  An amazing experience.  I probably would have gotten a lot more out of it if I had prior experience in Pekita/Dekita Tirsia, and more FMA experience in general.  He seemed pleasantly surprised that I didn't have any TKD or Karate training. *



I've met and trained with GM Nene once. He's a great guy and an excellent MAist. I've never been to the PI, but my instructor went down to train with GM Nene a few years ago.

Another place that I'm aware on PI, is GM Cacoy Canete's gym in Cebu City.

Mike


----------



## baronv (Mar 14, 2003)

Thanks for the response. When I was in the Phi. in August last year I was in the Baliwag/San Rafael area and also in the Legaspi, Bicol region. I asked my relatives there if they knew of any Escrima instructors but they did not know of any while I was there. I did pick up some nice kali sticks and would have pick up some more nice ones (saw great ones in Baguio), but I had no more room left in my luggage for them. One thing I know it must be very tiring practicing there since just the humidity kills me, after 2 hrs. in a TKD studio I tried out at, I felt like I lost 10 lbs., and that was at night and it was raining outside too!


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 14, 2003)

In the Manila area, at Vira (sp?) mall, there was a martial arts supply store with tons of great stuff.  I got some nice padded rattan sticks, kamagong sticks, a couple of good balisongs (made in Taiwan, not Batangas - Jeff Imada appears to have some of these on the video covers).  I also got cheap Thai pads and focus mits.  Vinyl unfortunately, but a great deal.  I can't remeber the name of the store, but it's worth a look.


----------



## John J (Mar 15, 2003)

I could be wrong but I believe the MA store you are referring to is the Squadron Shop owned by Master Alex Co of Ngo Cho Kun Kung Fu. If so, that is a very good place to start any search for martial arts when visiting the Philippines. He knows pretty much everyone in & out of the Metro Manila area.

John J


----------



## Mormegil (Mar 15, 2003)

YES!  Squadron Shop.  That's it.


----------



## baronv (Mar 16, 2003)

Do they sell karate uniforms ther also? I was looking for a MA store when I was in Manila, but I coudln't find one in the areas I was in. Was looking to get new uniforms si I think I could have gotten a really good quality gi for cheap there at the time.


----------



## moromoro (Mar 22, 2003)

hi 

ive just returned from training in quezon city, 3weeks ago with GM abrian, i also visited the sqaudron shop in virra mall i picked up 5 videos the 3 tape kalis illustrisimo ft tatang illustrisimo and also the 2 tape lapunti video by ondo caburnay..so cheap as well 

the sunday training in rizal park seems dead they told me that they train arnis there on weekdays there is also a modern arnis school at the end of the park where arroyo made her speach a few days before the edsa aniversary.. Tondo is where you can find GM mena i hope to visit him next year as well as continuing my training with my teacher GM Abrian...

virra mall is a good place to shop for cheap shoes also.....


hope this helps

terry


----------



## Tom Caulfield (May 11, 2003)

Trained at Lapu Lapu Vinas Arnis Affecinados club with GM Wilson Vinas.
65 Lacson St., Bacolod City, RP


----------

